# Meet Moochi - My Almost 5 Month Old Baby



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I wanted to introduce the newest addition to my family. My darling furbaby, Moochi (name not confirmed as it doesn't fully feel right for her). 

I have taken a long break from the online forums but wanted to re-introduce myself as well. I have been in love with Maltese since I was a kid when my dad got me a dog book. I picked the Maltese out of the book and said that is what I want. When I got my first "big girl" job and with my two pay checks, I got Cookie who passed away last year. 

I won't go into all the rest ... but I was really missing having a puppy in the house and when I was offered this little girl ... I fell in love instantly and couldn't resist. She was born on August 29 and is about 5 months now. She is a very tiny girl at only 1.2 lbs still.

Here are some of my phone pics. Will get some proper photos later!

The first day I met her ...









First night home ...









First bath ...









First time getting in trouble. I hear her screaming and found her stuck in a box.









Trying to escape when I put her in a box while I setup a safe area. Don't know how she can climb three times her height.









Self stacker!









Her sleeping spot beside my bed.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, she's cuter than cute! Love your clever pictures. They show the fun you are having with your new baby.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

OMG I'm in love 😍. Such a cutie and beautiful pictures too. Very small for her age.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Very adorable!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! She is ADORABLE! What a sweet little face. She looks like she has a lot of spunk and personality too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! She is a little stunner. Where did you get her? Looks like she has plenty of spirit LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee!!!! She is gorgeously adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:

So tiny and her legs are so short, Congratulations!!!! :chili:


I am sad to hear about Cookie....and I'm sure this little sweetie pie will fill your life with love and happiness.


Welcome back :two thumbs up:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mochi is an absolute doll! So happy for you!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Malt Shoppe, Ann Mother, bellaratamaltese, socalyte, and sherry for your comments. I do think she is aodrable and I hate to say it one of the cutest Maltese I have ever had the privilege of owning!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The A Team - It is sad about Cookie but she lived a very happy and fulfilled life. She was around 15 years old when she passed. She was the smartest Maltese ever. Cookie to me also meant more because my grandmother (who raised me) loved her as well and my Grandmother passed away around 5 years ago. I feel in some ways that it was another part of her going  

Cookie came from Hollybelle Maltese and while I was one of the ones tricked by her website filled with champions, beautiful baby photos ... I was one of the lucky ones that got a really healthy and fantastic Maltese. 

I also have Sparkle from Chalet de Maltese who is very healthy but a senior now at 12 years old.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

socalyte said:


> Oh my gosh! She is ADORABLE! What a sweet little face. She looks like she has a lot of spunk and personality too.


I have never had a Maltese like her. In my experience, Maltese are relatively calm and rather sit on your lap and chill out. This girl has so much spunk - she is always running around, exploring, chasing the cats ... and so happy and a huge eater. It is next to impossible to train her to sit because she is non-stop trying to give me kisses or running around.

She also came already pre-trained on pee pee pads and doesn't make mistakes. I can put a random pad out in a brand new room - show her once and it is done. Pretty fantastic because I usually have a hard time paper training.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Where did you find this little prize? I had to come back and take another look at her...:wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> Wow! She is a little stunner. Where did you get her? Looks like she has plenty of spirit LOL


She is my first dog furbaby that isn't from a show breeder. With that said, she has been a joy and I have more happy with her from a health (keep fingers crossed), looks, personality and pre-training perspective. I am very impressed with her structure, hair quality - very silky, pigment - so black, bite, .. and it goes on. I dare say she is the best Maltese (not correlated to love) I have ever owned - says a lot given I owned show potentials, show rejects due to size (Nibbler from Rhapsody). I guess I am still a bit of an obsessed mommy having seriously considered showing (but backed out due to my lack of interest in breeding). 

I got Moochi through a friend of a friend. She got her from her Uncle who breeds Maltese in Korean. She already had another Maltese (adorable boy - fantastic structure, personality and hair is so silky - in my mind, show quality) and her husband was not happy to keep another Maltese so she decided to rehome her. 

I don't know much about her Uncle and I am not ignorant to the puppy mill situation in Korea. With all that said, my heart melted when I met her and I couldn't say no (I had to do my fair share of begging to get the thumbs up form my husband who only want cats in our family).


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Where did you find this little prize? I had to come back and take another look at her...:wub:


I just shared more information above. The short is she is from Korea but I don't have much more details on her breeding. 

I debated a number of options - I was going to go to Aria Maltese (whom I have known for a long time and I believe has an amazing breeding program) or Cherub Maltese (as they have a few dogs from Chalet de Maltese that were sold before she retired so I would be able to get a baby that shares the line of my Sparkle). In the end, loved this little girl and she was local to me ... I got to see her, play with her ... made the decision much easier.

I am going to try to get some proper photos with a camera later. Today is bath day!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!!! Cannot stop looking at that precious little Malt. Too cute for words, that's for sure!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is beyond precious:wub::wub:. Best of luck with her and welcome back.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Moochi is so cute - I love the picture of him coming out of the box.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG I LOVE her! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

charmypoo said:


> She is my first dog furbaby that isn't from a show breeder. With that said, she has been a joy and I have more happy with her from a health (keep fingers crossed), looks, personality and pre-training perspective. I am very impressed with her structure, hair quality - very silky, pigment - so black, bite, .. and it goes on. I dare say she is the best Maltese (not correlated to love) I have ever owned - says a lot given I owned show potentials, show rejects due to size (Nibbler from Rhapsody). I guess I am still a bit of an obsessed mommy having seriously considered showing (but backed out due to my lack of interest in breeding).
> 
> I got Moochi through a friend of a friend. She got her from her Uncle who breeds Maltese in Korean. She already had another Maltese (adorable boy - fantastic structure, personality and hair is so silky - in my mind, show quality) and her husband was not happy to keep another Maltese so she decided to rehome her.
> 
> I don't know much about her Uncle and I am not ignorant to the puppy mill situation in Korea. With all that said, my heart melted when I met her and I couldn't say no (I had to do my fair share of begging to get the thumbs up form my husband who only want cats in our family).


I can certainly understand you finding it impossible to say no, she is a little beauty. Hope all turns out to be well with her, as we do all our babies.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I think i might be losing my mind, i don't see any pictures. :blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I think i might be losing my mind, i don't see any pictures. :blush:


LOL she is tiny, but not that tiny,:thumbsup: they are still there 

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome back, I've missed you, I'm sorry about your loss, your little girl is adorable :wub: and quite the personality:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> LOL she is tiny, but not that tiny,:thumbsup: they are still there


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cutie pie....I love the first bath.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> LOL she is tiny, but not that tiny,:thumbsup: they are still there
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Seriously Maureen, for some reason i can't see the pictures. I just got new glasses and contacts so i know it's not my eyesight. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Seriously Maureen, for some reason i can't see the pictures. I just got new glasses and contacts so i know it's not my eyesight. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:innocent: just teasing!! can you see other pictures put up? how odd...:blink:

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

I couldn't see them on my iPad, but they are on my computer. Have no idea why, since all other photos show up on the iPad.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's SO adorable!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> :innocent: just teasing!! can you see other pictures put up? how odd...:blink:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I know you were teasing, i thought was hilarious what you said. :HistericalSmiley: It's very weird, i decided to check on my kindle and i can see the pics on there just not on my computer. Weird. :huh:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is wonderful beyond words.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How adorable, she looks so precious especially when getting into trouble. LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

So strange - I guess we found a little bug with the forum software. I have reattached the photos with the attachment function versus the BB Code. Let's see if it works! I know I promised new proper photos but I got lazy and didn't take them - I really should as they grow up so fast and we miss the opportunity.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Moochi all groomed. It's almost impossible to take photos of this girl as she just won't sit still!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here she is looking like a Pom with static hair!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't bother me ... I am doing my business!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That's it for now!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

charmypoo said:


> Don't bother me ... I am doing my business!


Absolutely love the Don't bother me One... she is a tiny little sweetheart :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice shots! Don't bother me, is hilarious. By the sound of her, she would have a lot of fun with my Penny. If I bring her to Toronto they should have a play date.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe...she is absolutely adorable ❤❤❤


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is beyond cute!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie. Love all the pics!! Congrats


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*She is absolutely adorable!* My Maggie looked very much like her when she was a baby! 

Enjoy every second of her!! Can't wait to see more pics as she grows up!! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, can she be any cuter? I just want to hug her and kiss her all over. It must have taken you all of about one second to fall totally in love with her.

I hope she has a long and wonderful life with you, she is precious!

Cristine


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

She is so beautiful! Cute beyond words! 

I have a question -- could you share what the photo software/app is that adds the hearts and other photo decorations? Thanks!

Linda


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh Lord, I didn't know they came that adorable!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie........May I ask what kind of doggy bed the orange bed is? I have been looking for something like that for Abby.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

sdubose said:


> Oh my goodness, what a cutie........May I ask what kind of doggy bed the orange bed is? I have been looking for something like that for Abby.


It is a Korean Line called Lovely House (+ Lovely House +). Several years ago, I was starting a high end dog boutique and acquired a lot of stock! I never did start it but I have lots and lots of Lovely House beds / carriers / clothes. I should find my stock out of the warehouse and do a clearance sale on here just to get back some of what I paid!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby! Welcome back to sm!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

She is such a little love bug! 

Fantastic photos of your little sunshine especially the ones on the apples!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is my little butt butt after her bath last night. She is still a rascal but finally settling down so I can hopefully teach her some tricks.


----------



## Gingerlue (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello and she is adorable! Did you get her from Chalet de Maltese


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Too cute. My Oliver was born on Aug 24. Almost the same age! But "little" Oliver is 7 pounds!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Gingerlue said:


> Hello and she is adorable! Did you get her from Chalet de Maltese


Unfortunately not. Chalet de Maltese doesn't breed anymore. My other girls are from her and I love them very much. When they pass, I will have to find someone who is still breeding Chalet de Maltese's lines. I did find a breeder with a few of her dogs but they are very sold now but hopefully ... there are grandkids who are still having babies!


----------

